# Play in front suspension?



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Although I'm sure it's that way for a reason, I am trying to figure out why. I noticed last night on my tractor that the nut on the "axle" or "spindle", where it passes through the axle has a little play in it. I know there is no bearings in there to chew up, but you 'd still think it would be tightened all the way down. I lifted the front of the tractor, and the front axle came up before the wheel did. It's hard to explain, but the pic below might help. Between the nut and the axle is about an 1/8" gap, but the nut is tight. 

Is it there to absorb movement of the front axle, or what? 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe that movement helps to keep the steering linkage from binding on uneven ground??

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK, so there is some up, and down slop, there the top of the spindle goes in to the axle beam? I would call it the king pin. That right??

I would say it was ment to be there. All the load on the tractor would be at the bottom anyway, and if they made it tight, they would have had to have some kind of a bearing serface on the top also. In the life of a LT, you would pretty much never have a need for that bearing to be tight on the top. Any slop side to side? THAT would be a problem. Bet most people would run for years with NO nut on there.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

There should be at least:
1: a oil lite type bushing
2: a plastic type bushing
3: a sintered iron / steel bushing

With the main reason to keep the kingpin from wearing out the front axle casting with use. Heck even a MTD or Murray usually has bushings in this area.

I would snug it up so that the steering is still free but that the play is removed, as I can see no purpose that having this loose would serve. I can see the bottom of the axle cating and the top of the kingpin mount seat getting worn more or flattened by constant up and down play hammering each to each other. I would try and fit na thin brass or bronze or even nylonn washer between the axle bottom and the kingpin or just snug up the self locking nut a bit more. I am a fanatic on items that have play or slop and have been know to go to extremes just to eliminate it in even things that it would have not mattered.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Before you do anything, consult with Cub. It may be they forgot to tighten at the factory or maybe, there is a reason for it being loose.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg ill take a look at mine today to see if it has any play. I never jacked it up so i don't know if it has any play.
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg i looked at mine its the same way as i pump grease in it it came out the top and bottom. But before i did i wipe away the old grease and lifted the front up and it does have about a 1/8" play up and down. The nut is treaded all the way down. I guess it supposed to be that way two LTs in two different parts of the country. I don't know why its like that its a good question.
Jody


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the responses, and thanks Jody for checking yours. I greased it right after I got it, and I do remember grease coming out pretty quickly- just never thought too much about it. I don't have a torque wrench, but it is tight. A 7/8" wrench has a bit of leverage.

I figured it was supposed to be that way since it was tight and also that part of construction i'm sure is handled by Cub Cadet (not Lowes). It just seemed strange to see the axle come up before the tire/wheel. Im convinced it's supposed to be that way, but have no idea why either. Be interesting to find out though.

Ingersoll- good point. I guess if you had to worry that much about the front of the tractor coming up, it would be time for wheelie bars. :furious: 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

old149 here
we have a new Kabata it has the same problem even the wheel has a 1/4 in slope 
in it going on the payment you can't keep it between the lines 
I shimmed it with 2 nillon washes one on top one on bottom stanles in the middle drives straight and the grease stays in
why would they build something like that


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

old149 said:


> old149 here
> we have a new Kabata it has the same problem even the wheel has a 1/4 in slope
> in it going on the payment you can't keep it between the lines
> I shimmed it with 2 nillon washes one on top one on bottom stanles in the middle drives straight and the grease stays in
> why would they build something like that




There should be plastic bushings inside around the spindle top, and bottom they wear down over time, and need replacing. They are in the axle where the spindle goes through.


----------

